# New Kitten with fleas



## Mr Punch (11 September 2015)

I've managed to acquire a new kitten tonight who is 9 weeks old who has fleas.  I've frontlined her and will be make an appointment at the vets tomorrow for vaccinations/microchip etc. 

Having never had a cat who actually has fleas before how long should I keep her isolated for the frontline to work?   I have one other cat but he spends most of his time outdoors. 

Feel a bit mean keeping her in the cat carrier when she's scared for longer than she has to.  

Thanks xx


----------



## Amymay (11 September 2015)

Frontline is unfortunately useless, so contamination is inevitable. 

Hoover like mad, treat the house and treat with something like nexgaurd as soon as you can (4 weeks(ish), following advice from your vet.

Hopefully you bathed the kitten before applying the frontline as that may help.


----------



## Mr Punch (11 September 2015)

No I didn't unfortunately, I just put frontline straight on her.    Looking into it now realised I should have bathed her first! 

She's not been out of the box since she came home.   Was thinking of getting her out and getting a nit comb through her tonight before I can get her to the vets tomorrow?   Will they be able to put another flea treatment on her if I've put frontline on tonight? 

Only item of soft furnishing downstairs is a rug in the room, everything else is laminate/leather sofa etc.


----------



## Amymay (11 September 2015)

No, she can't be treated again for a few weeks.

Yes, get as many fleas out of her as you can with a comb.


----------



## missmatch (11 September 2015)

Use this http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/johnsons-4fleas-cat-tablets-6-pack
This will kill all living fleas on her
Please let her out of the cat carry. It's cruel to keep her in there. How will she go to the toilet, eat etc....
The majority of the fleas do not live on the animal anyway so it's a complete waste of time. They will happily live under your skirting boards/ cracks in flooring/ sofa edges etc
Order a bottle of indorex or acclaim. Hoover, spray, wait the required time and Hoover again. Job done
You will do more harm keeping kitty in a cat carry then a few fleas will do in your house. 
Nit combing can help.


----------



## Mr Punch (11 September 2015)

I have started to flea comb her and she  absolutely riddled with them.  Poor thing :-( 

She's not being kept in the cat carry.  I had only just got her home.  I've put her in a dog cage where she has a little tray, food, water and plenty of warm bedding for tonight until I can get her to the vets in the morning.


----------



## missmatch (11 September 2015)

Mr Punch said:



			I have started to flea comb her and she  absolutely riddled with them.  Poor thing :-( 

She's not being kept in the cat carry.  I had only just got her home.  I've put her in a dog cage where she has a little tray, food, water and plenty of warm bedding for tonight until I can get her to the vets in the morning.[/QUOTE

My apologies, you had said she was in a carrier and that you hadn't got her out of the box, hence my post. 
I would not be panicking to much just yet. The frontline may work. You will know in 24 hours. However, the fleas will now be in your home and that will need treating asap. Otherwise the whole cycle starts all over again :-(
Check little one for anaemia if that many fleas and she will definitely have worms. Hopefully your vet will prescribe you a Milbemax to deal with the worms
It won't take long to sort it out.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Punch (11 September 2015)

No problem I read it back and it does sound like I've held her hostage in a cat carry!

Feel so sorry for the little mite!  All I want to do is give her a big cuddle but I've got off what I can and left her for the night.   Hoping she doesn't hate me too much.  Gets  brought to a strange place, dunked in some water then put in a cage :-( 

She has eaten a whole bowl of food but she looks so sorry for herself.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 September 2015)

missmatch said:



			Use this http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/johnsons-4fleas-cat-tablets-6-pack

Click to expand...

Jesus christ! Please, please, please don't use Bob Martin!! It wont work and its horrible stuff!


----------



## Mr Punch (11 September 2015)

I'd not even looked at the link yet that missmatch had sent yet.   I've never used Bob Martin but only heard bad so never used on my cats.   She'll be seeing he vet as soon as I can get her in tomorrow so will see what they say.


----------



## missmatch (11 September 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Jesus christ! Please, please, please don't use Bob Martin!! It wont work and its horrible stuff!
		
Click to expand...

It's not Bob Martin!!! This is used routinely in animal rescues to give the cat relief whilst a longer lasting remedy is also used. I can assure you I have no intention of hurting anybody's cat!


----------



## Aru (12 September 2015)

Go to your vet,get an accurate weight on her and they will be able to treat her with another class of pesticide that won't interact with frontline spray to kill off the fleas. You wont have to wait for weeks unless she is very very small. 
Flea comb as well.A huge flea infestation can be dangerous to a small kitten as they can end up anaemic.

Isolate her to one room hoover like mad and use rip or indorex(can also get from the vets/or online)if its a room with carpets. Also treat areas where you have left her carrier down-fleas have a nasty habit of being mobile and getting into the enviornment. I would also use a long lasting spot on advocate/stronghold etc on your other cat to  prevent them passing to him as a precaution.


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 September 2015)

Also make sure when using a room spray containing Permethrin or any Pyrethoids, (I'm pretty sure that Indorex does) that the kitten has no access to treated rooms untill the spray is dry and also the room has been very well aired.  Good luck, fleas are a total pain.


----------



## Mr Punch (12 September 2015)

Got her out this morning and being going through her with the flea comb.  All the ones I've got off are dead which is great!    She's had a munch on some food and seems happy enough.   Vets opens in 10 mins so can hopefully get her in this morning.  

Thanks for all advice!   Hardly slept last night worrying about her alone in her cage xx


----------



## Mr Punch (12 September 2015)

She's been to vets this morning.  First of all she is actually a he!  

Has been wormed and had first vaccination.  Said didn't want to put any more flea treatment on him as he's too  small and all seem dead anyway.  To keep going over him with flea comb and have some spray for house along work some more flea treatment for my other cat. 

Goes back in 3 weeks for his second injection and will look at fleaing again then. 

Is a happy little chap running all over the room playing now x


----------



## HashRouge (12 September 2015)

Any photos? 

Frontline has always worked with out two cats. The younger one hunts so usually at some point in early spring he will come in with his ears covered in fleas from where he's stuck his head down a rabbit hole! Frontline always gets rid and seems to keep him clear for a while. So hopefully that will be that for your kitty for a while


----------



## Mr Punch (12 September 2015)

I have photos but not sure how to upload from my iPhone? 

I'm smitten with him.  Just cuddling at the moment


----------

